# [grub] arrancar desde una iso en grub

## Theasker

Se que se habló hace tiempo de como poner en el grub, imágenes iso que tuvierámos en el disco duro, pero no encuentro como hacerlo con grub 1.

He visto que hay algún manual googleando para grub2 pero ni los he mirado, porque por ahora me quedo con grub.

gracias anticipadas

----------

## pelelademadera

creo, solo creo que es posible solo con grub2.

realmente conviene comprar un cdrw o un dvdrw y probar que ponerse a vueltear con esto... yo perdi como 4 hs un dia, y termine quemando un dvd, cuando pase por la tienda, me compre un dvdrw y listo... se termino el problema

----------

